# more body shop progress 65



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

another week gone and some nice progress- doors primed and back on- rear quarters hi-build, trunk color on inside primed outside, sorry about the dust spots on the pics i moved the engine cover and stirred up some dust


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking very nice!! :cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

crustysack said:


> another week gone and some nice progress- doors primed and back on- rear quarters hi-build, trunk color on inside primed outside, sorry about the dust spots on the pics i moved the engine cover and stirred up some dust


Crusty,

I've lost the bubble...did you do a frame off on this car?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes -frame off blasted and coated with por-15 and I stripped the bottom of the body completly and coated that also- this car was in great shape when I started but I want it to last so I can give it to my son( and hes only 7 now)


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

crustysack said:


> yes -frame off blasted and coated with por-15 and I stripped the bottom of the body completly and coated that also- this car was in great shape when I started but I want it to last so I can give it to my son( and hes only 7 now)


Sweet...have you considered moving to Texas...would be nice to have your expertise close by! :cheers

The more I learn the more I consider doing a frame-off in the future (2-3 years from now).

Mine will go to my 18 year old "if" he gets through college...that's currently a question mark!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to move to TX- then I could drive the GTO everyday- I'd never have to shovel snow again- wouldn't have to worry about sand and salt damage to my cars- could ride the motorcycle all year long--- hmmmm any high performance boat companies down there??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You and me both Crusty! :cheers


----------

